# "en" va encendre



## samatar

Hola a tothom!

Estic aprenent el català por mi mateix (visc fora d'Espanya), i lo trobo molt interessant. Encara estic al principi, però.

Tinc una pregunta que té a veure amb el pronom "en", per exemple en aquesta oraciò:

"Va treure una capsa de llumins de la butxaca, i en va encendre un".

Entenc el que vol dir la frase, però no entenc la raò darrera del ús de "en", aquí o en general. Vull dir, no entenc perqué s'ha d'escribir així.

Espero que em pugueu ajudar, si us plau!


Vull agregar que havia intentat llegir altres fils que explicaven aquest pronom, però no els vaig entendre molt bè, com no parlo francès (entenc que aquest pronom existeix també en francès)


----------



## xicranda

samatar said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Estic aprenent el català *per* mi mateix (visc fora d'Espanya), i *el* trobo molt interessant. Encara estic al principi, però.
> Tinc una pregunta que té a veure amb el pronom "en", per exemple en aquesta oraci*ó*:
> 
> "Va treure una capsa de llumins de la butxaca, i en va encendre un".
> 
> Entenc el que vol dir la frase, però no entenc la ra*ó* *que hi ha *darrer*e* *de l'*ús de "en", aquí o en general. Vull dir, no entenc per qu*è* s'ha d'*escriure* així.
> 
> Espero que em pugueu ajudar, si us plau!



Hola, Samatar.
T'he corregit una mica el teu missatge, per ajudar-te en el teu esforç. De tota manera, per estar al començament ho fas força bé!
Sobre el pronom _en_, aviam si t'ho puc explicar sense complicar gaire la cosa:
Els verbs transitius catalans demanen sempre que s'expressi el CD; no pots dir "vaig encendre un", sinó que has de dir què és el que estàs encenent, i aquesta és la funció de "en" en la frase del teu exemple.



samatar said:


> Vull agregar *[agregar està bé, però és més normal afegir]* que havia *[he]* intentat llegir altres fils que explicaven *[expliquen]* aquest pronom, però no els vaig entendre *[he entès]* *gaire* b*é*, *perquè* no parlo francès (entenc que aquest pronom existeix també en francès)


----------



## samatar

Moltes gracies per les correcions, xircanda! Ja veus que mesclo prou castellà en el meu català  
També m'alegra que "en" trobis força bé

Així està ben escrit?


----------



## xicranda

samatar said:


> Moltes *gràcies* per les *correccions*, *xicranda*! Ja veus que en el meu català *hi barrejo força* castellà
> També m'alegra que "*ho*" trobis força bé
> 
> Així està ben escrit?



Endavant les atxes, Samatar!


----------



## samatar

Sento haver malescrit el teu nom, xicranda, i gràcies de nou!

Però ara estic confós, quan hem d'utilitzar 'ho' i quan 'en'? o sigui, em sembla que no tots els CD rebren el "en" (si no s'expressen), oi?


----------



## xicranda

Hola, Samatar.
Aquesta pregunta que fas em sembla molt complicada de contestar; "ho" substitueix la cosa ("no dic això" --> "no ho dic") i "en" més aviat una part de la cosa ("no parlo d'això" --> "no en parlo"). No sé si mirar la definició del diccionari et podria ajudar una mica.
Ja coneixes els recursos d'aquesta pàgina?: http://www.ub.edu/slc/ffll/apren/vincles.htm


----------



## samatar

No ho coneixia, gràcies!

Llegir la definició de "en" en aquesta pàgina m'ha ayudat, crec: http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/mlt00x.pgm

A veure si he aconseguit entendre-ho:

Vaig encendre un llumí == Lo/ho vaig encendre
Vaig encendre un dels llumins que tenia == En vaig encendre un

Així et sembla bé?


----------



## xicranda

Aviam si aquest quadre et serveix, Samatar:

http://www.ub.edu/slc/autoaprenentatge/gramatik/

Com que el llumí no és neutre, el pronom que li toca es "el": el vaig encendre.
L'altra frase està bé.


----------



## samatar

Moltes gràcies de nou per el enllaç! Crec que ara ja l'entenc millor.


----------

